# Do I need to buy the Internet Connection Kit if I'm going to use wireless?



## guyinraleigh (Jul 29, 2008)

I'm getting ready to pull the trigger and order DirectTV. For the On Demand features, I plan on connecting wirelessly to my router. So do I even need to order the "Internet Connection Kit?"

Thanks for your help in advance!


----------



## rhambling (Dec 19, 2007)

no you dont, what you need is a wireless Ethernet bridge. you have to use the ethernet connection on the back and not the usb.

the internet connection kit is for people who want to hardwire the receiver using the electrical lines.


----------



## Igor (Jan 3, 2005)

You do not need the connection kit offered by D*.

If you plan to use wireless, I recommend you to use Linksys WGA600N game adapter. This is the only wireless adapter D* has announced to plan to support.

There are various reports here of other adaptors working with the HD DVR. But the users had to plug the adaptor on a PC to configure it before plugging into the DVR.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

Two of the kits ($25 ea) will be less expensive than most wireless ethernet bridges.


----------



## EricJRW (Jul 6, 2008)

bobnielsen said:


> Two of the kits ($25 ea) will be less expensive than most wireless ethernet bridges.


And easier to set up I would imagine.


----------



## MIAMI1683 (Jul 11, 2007)

EricJRW said:


> And easier to set up I would imagine.


 Yup plug and play baisically


----------



## Islandguy43 (Oct 2, 2007)

MIAMI1683 said:


> Yup plug and play baisically


I have net gear home plug set I am using with dish, will that work with D* when I switch over?


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

Islandguy43 said:


> I have net gear home plug set I am using with dish, will that work with D* when I switch over?


It should. The Netgear XE102 is only 14 Mbps, which might be a bit slow when MRV finally happens. The XE103/104 use the same chipset as the Directv homeplug adapters (85 Mbps).


----------



## Brian Hanasky (Feb 22, 2008)

I have heard the the D* powerline adapters work well but how would a USB adapter work?


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

A USB adapter won't work. Only the ethernet port is configured for networking.


----------



## Brian Hanasky (Feb 22, 2008)

Ok thanks.. I should have read post #2 more clearly. Reading comprehension and I are not friends today I guess.


----------

